# Phenibut



## Starwars1123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I have made many accomplishments in defeating my Social Anxiety, But it still remains...

I have heard of a supplement called Phenibut and I have a few questions about it.

1.Is the source (American Nutrition) Lab (NRx Neutraceutics) reliable? Is this quality Phenibut?
2. What supplements work well in combination with Phenibut, I have heard good things about B Vitamins and Piracetam
3. What would be the best way to take the cocktail of supplements? (time,cycling info, what time to take the supplements etc)
4. How well does Phenibut work with Cognitive behavioral therapy
5. Any other suggestions


----------



## murtflea (Oct 18, 2014)

I have added 250mg of phenibut to my morning cocktail of 600mg Gabapentin, 40mg of Latuda and 1 mg of clonazepam. I noticed a mild change in my comfort level where I could interact without wanting to hurry up and get the conversation over with. It made me feel comfortable I presume in a synergistic way to enjoy the conversation more and not wanting it to slow down or be over with.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

pheniut is good for random uses through out the week because tolerance quickly builds 
i dont recommend it daily you can exp nasty WD from phenibut


----------

